# Master Robert Hedges Video



## Viper720 (May 1, 2009)

Im wondering if anyone can help me.

I remember seeing a video of Master Hedges a long time ago, it looked like it was filmed in the early 90's maybe late 80's, i forget the title but it may have been called Korean Karate or something similar.

I find Master Hedges from UK Soo Bahk Do a truely inspiring SBN. His technique is flawless and its such a struggle to find any video footage of him performing. 

Does anyone have any good footage of him and also does anyone know of or maybe has a copy of the video im referring to above? 

Hope someone has some info.

Many thanks for your time

Yours in Moo Do.


----------

